# spalted duckwood slabs



## davduckman2010 (May 19, 2014)

heres some slabs off of the logs me and woodtick didn't get milled last summer . they have been laying in the yard 2 years still rock solid thought I would crack a few open and check progress on them. started to get color and black line. slabs 20 to 24 long 8 t0 13 wide 2 to 3 1/2 thick . ill sticker these seal in anchor seal and gat some wait on them just in case. should make some nice something out of them duck

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## dbroswoods (May 21, 2014)

Duck them are some great looking blanks !!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 22, 2014)

Are those maple? About how long in your area for a maple log to spalt? Does it depend on the size of the log, or is location more important. I'm no good at growing corn so maybe I'll convert to a spalt farm instead! I've got a hot swampy woods and plenty of time. Gary


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 22, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> Are those maple? About how long in your area for a maple log to spalt? Does it depend on the size of the log, or is location more important. I'm no good at growing corn so maybe I'll convert to a spalt farm instead! I've got a hot swampy woods and plenty of time. Gary


 gary these logs are all ambrosia maples the smaller slabs laid in partial shade for a year and a half the larger logs 18 to 22 in where laying in the yard mostly sunny area a year . its wet back there half the year drys up in summer. I leave them till the bark starts to get loose and cut the ends off to see how there doing . when they start to get blackline I diagonal cut an end to see how much is inside. if not enough I let them set some more. I always leave the bark on outsides of the logs so the don't check in the sun . it seems to work for me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 22, 2014)

Aren't there indecent exposure laws up in Ohio?! That is some wild looking maple... I might have to make a lazy susan or a platter out of one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 22, 2014)

OK Duck, you got Andrew on the line. Coax him a little then set the hook and reel him in.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 22, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> OK Duck, you got Andrew on the line. Coax him a little then set the hook and reel him in.
> 
> Ray


 lol I must have the right bait ray I better check the drag on my reel 


El Guapo said:


> Aren't there indecent exposure laws up in Ohio?! That is some wild looking maple... I might have to make a lazy susan or a platter out of one.


 
ill be cutting a bunch of different ugly trees up this weekend Andrew including that big ol black walnut that blew over let me see what I come up with ill post some bucking and slab pics then. duck


----------



## El Guapo (May 22, 2014)

Sounds great, Duck!


----------

